# I need to get a gar mounted...



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in Grand Forks right now. I just shot a 46 inch gar this weekend in Minnesota and want to get it mounted. Does anyone have any experience doing this? Or is there someone near here that is a seasoned fish taxidermist? The reason I ask is that gar aren't a fish that many people mount and I want this turning out better than the other two mounts I've had done (not gar, but they didn't turn out too well nonetheless). Gonna try and do a bit more research on this one.

OH, and I have it wrapped up in a plastic bag right now and its in the freezer. Only problem is its too long so I had to curve it a bit. Will this be a problem or did I mess up my fish already?

Any and all advice appreciated. Thanks. 

P.S. I know most people charge by the inch with fish...but this fish is about 12 inches of bill...think I can get a discount and only get charged for 34 inches? :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I doubt anybody is going to give you a discount...An inch is an inch. Jim Benson does an awesome job on fish in E.G.F or another guy I would suggest is Wayne Zespy out of Lakota...Good Luck!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Duckslayer, I really have nothing against taxidermists, but sometimes their prices are prohibitive. Get a good camera,(probably less money than you would spend on a SINGLE quality mount) and anytime you get the big ones, take what seems to be waaay too many photos. Keep an album on disc, or print your favorites in 8x10 format to keep in an album on the coffee table. This is a great way to keep your memories fresh, and if you live in a place where it's hard to mitigate wall space, it's a lot handier. Keep killing those trash fish! Burl


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look those guys up.

Burl. I took tons of photos...but its one of my first gar ever and the biggest I'll probably ever shoot in Minnesota. Yeah, its a lot of dough...but how many people you know with a gar on their wall. Good conversation piece I figure :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

BURLY1 WROTE: 
I really have nothing against taxidermists, but sometimes their prices are prohibitive. Get a good camera,(probably less money than you would spend on a SINGLE quality mount)
_____________________________________________________________

You are certainly entitled to your opinion...But we are talking apples and oranges. A picture maybe worth a thousand words, but bringing a bird or fish back to life is priceless! Photography and Taxidermy are two seperate animals. If you had any idea on how much time goes into a quality mount, you would probably realize how many taxidermists actually undercharge!

But to each his own. Wildlife artistry is not for everyone! I just do not agree with your comment on prices! After spending my Memorial day working on a Canada Goose for 14 hours, maybe I'm just a little senstive![/b]


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Rick,

You are right people have no idea how time consuming taxidermy is until they try it for theirselves. I would like to see a pic of that Honker you worked on over the weekend.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

